# Betta loves to rest behind heater, safe?



## smacdona (May 11, 2015)

My betta Wynn has a five gallon tank with plants and decor for him to rest/hide behind BUT his fav place is to rest behind the heater... not the heating element but the top plastic part where you control the temperature. Now he is not there all the time but he likes to spend a good portion of his day there, he is new to me (1.5 weeks that I've had him) but he is not a shy boy. He loves to come to my face when I am near the tank and will follow my finger around the tank. I was worried that he might burn himself or have some other issue, any ideas/input? 

(the red area is where he rests)








Thanks for any input!


----------



## esob79 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the same heater and our betta does the same thing. We've had him for 2 months and has no issues. I think he just likes the extra warmth


----------



## smacdona (May 11, 2015)

Phew, good to hear that! Thanks for sharing &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## esob79 (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking at your setup just now I noticed that the plants, where he could sleep close to the surface, are near the filter. He might like sleeping on the heater because he doesn't get jostled around there like on the plants near the filter. You could try moving the plants to the other sideofthe tank, purchase floating plants or buy a betta hammock so he has other options if you're worried about him getting burned. I have all the above mentioned and still find our betta on the heater though.


----------



## smacdona (May 11, 2015)

Good point, I might need to get more plants then. Those near the filter are intentional, they lessen the strength of the flow and block the direct light... Before I had them he was getting jostled around &#55357;&#56867; I was thinking of getting one more plant for the end with the heater though, now I have extra motivation! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## smacdona (May 11, 2015)

Esob79 I took your advice and move the leafy heart plant away from the filter and Wynn us loving it! He is swimming through the leaves and making good use of it &#55357;&#56842; thanks again for the advice!


----------



## peasorama (May 13, 2015)

Just going to chime in and agree that he may like the calmer surface water furthest from the filter. I have a 5 gallon tank and tried putting tall plants in front of the outflow to buffer the flow as well but I finally did the water bottle baffle and he finally blew me his first bubble nest! Cut the ends off a water bottle, slice the cylinder up the middle, then place over filter so it redirects the water back against the tank instead directly out onto the surface. Hope this helps.


----------



## peasorama (May 13, 2015)

peasorama said:


> Just going to chime in and agree that he may like the calmer surface water furthest from the filter. I have a 5 gallon tank and tried putting tall plants in front of the outflow to buffer the flow as well but I finally did the water bottle baffle and he finally blew me his first bubble nest! Cut the ends off a water bottle, slice the cylinder up the middle, then place over filter so it redirects the water back against the tank instead directly out onto the surface. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (May 17, 2015)

My betta does the same thing. Good to know other bettas do it without harming themselves. I'll try to move plants around and try that water bottle setup, too.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

My little guy likes sleeping near and squeezing behind the heater. He must have fell asleep against the element one night and ended up with what I believe is a burn on his dorsal fin. The heater was placed horizontal at the bottom of the tank. I switched it back to a vertical position and he seem to have lost interest in squeezing behind it. That was back in December, he's all healed up and doing fine.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

http://bombcollar.tumblr.com/image/110762844970

This betta comic I found a few months ago is honestly one of the funniest, truest things I have ever seen.


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (May 17, 2015)

wanderer7 said:


> http://bombcollar.tumblr.com/image/110762844970
> 
> This betta comic I found a few months ago is honestly one of the funniest, truest things I have ever seen.


:lol: that is so funny because it's so true.


----------



## Dawn Haygood (Mar 1, 2018)

*Same here*

I was worried also, but I guess the water was cold.
I have chase him away from the heater several times, but to no avail he is right back.
I'll try to keep the water warmer, he has everything in that water plants, toys, rocks everything.

Thank you to everyone
that shared


----------

